# زوجة ابني.. مشاعر متضاربة..!!!



## ABOTARBO (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*زوجة ابني.. مشاعر متضاربة


بالحقيقة أنا أحبها، وقد فرحت جدا عندما ذهبنا لخطبتها وكنت أتفاخر بجمالها وأخلاقها أمام صديقاتي وأقربائي. وقد قطعت عهدا على نفسي أن أعاملها مثل ابنتي وأن لا أتدخل في حياتها الخاصة. وهذا ما حصل في البداية وكأن صدمة الفرحة بزواج ابني أوقفت كل المشاعر الأخرى عندي.

ولكن مع مرور الأيام بدأ هذا الشعور ينمو داخلي وهو المنافسة في أبسط الأمور حتى طريقة عمل الشاي أو الطهي. وكأنني أريد استرجاع ابني إلى أحضاني الدافئة وتعويضه عن النقص الذي أراه في خدمة زوجته له.

 وطبعا أقابل بالرفض، فكل مرة أحاول دعوته لتناول الغذاء معنا وهو عائد من عمله يعتذر بشدة أنه متعب ويريد أن يتناول طعامه في البيت مع زوجته التي تنتظره! وأصاب أنا بخيبة الأمل ويزداد داخلي الشعور بتهديد تلك المرأة على علاقتي بابني، وأتناسى كل المثاليات التي وضعتها لنفسي لأسلك بها، وكأنني شخص آخر لا يخضع للتفكير المنطقي بل ينقاد بمشاعر وأحاسيس تغلبه في كل المرات.

نعم إنها قصة كل الناس.. إن التخلي عن الابن لشخص آخر موضوع لا يخلو من الصعوبة أبدا، وإن موضوع الحماة لا بد أن يأخذ طبيعته سواء مع زوجة الابن أو زوج البنت.

وهنا نحتاج إلى تقديم بعض النصائح للحماة لكي لا تتزايد عندها المشاعر السلبية الوهمية تجاه كنتها، ولكي تحافظ على علاقتها بابنها بأحسن صورة،
 ولهذا تحتاج كل حماة بعض الجهد لكي تنمي علاقة المحبة معها وتبعد الأفكار السلبية التي تسيطر بقوة على عواطفها.

- لا ترددي أمامها أن هناك امرأة جميلة أخرى كانت مرشحة للزواج بابنك.

- ابني علاقة وطيدة مع والدتها وعبري عن ذلك بالزيارات فهذا يزيد من حجم التعايش والمودة بينكما.

- حاولي أن تنسحبي بهدوء عند وجود نقاش حاد بين ابنك وزوجته.

- لا تحاولي التدخل في تربية الأولاد حتى لو كان رأيك صائبا.

- صدقي على كلامها ولا تخالفيها الرأي.

- لا تقدمي لابنك هدية لا تستطيع زوجته أن تستفيد منها.

وكما يقول المثل العربي "إن الإناء الكبير يسع الإناء الصغير"، فهذه هي مسئوليتنا كآباء وأمهات أن نفتح قلوبنا لأولادنا وزوجاتهم وبناتنا وأزواجهن، حتى يجدوا مكاناً للراحة والسلام، ونكون ملجأ لهم وأماناً وليس تهديداً على حياتهم، وأن نساهم مساهمة فعلية في تقوية روابطهم ببعض ليكونوا هم أنفسهم قادرين على تربية الجيل القادم وينقلوا لهم المحبة والتفاهم.

لقد ذكر لنا الكتاب المقدس عن علاقات حميمة جدا بين الكنة والحماة، وكان أكبر مثل لنا محبة نعمي لكنتها راعوث في سفر راعوث، حيث عاملتها بكل محبة ولطف وقادتها إلى الإيمان بالله بعد أن كانت راعوث من الأمم الذين يعبدون الأوثان. وكان هذا بفضل المحبة التي أظهرتها نعمة لكنتها. وقد باركها الله جدا لهذه المحبة الصادقة وعوض لها بأبناء من كنتها راعوث لكي تربيهم ويعزيها عن فقدان ولديها وزوجها.

منقوووول
*​


----------



## zama (18 أكتوبر 2010)

حلو أوووووووووووى موضوع الحماوات دا  ..

من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع ما يقوله الروح  ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> حلو أوووووووووووى موضوع الحماوات دا  ..
> 
> من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع ما يقوله الروح  ..
> 
> أشكرك ..


أشكرك أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.


----------



## Rosetta (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*راااااائع جدا الموضوع يا ابوتربو و مفيد ايضا 

ربنا يباركك اخي  ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *راااااائع جدا الموضوع يا ابوتربو و مفيد ايضا
> 
> ربنا يباركك اخي  ​*


ربنا يخليكى تاسونى
أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## سور (18 أكتوبر 2010)

والكنة ايضا يجب ان تراعى مشاعر حماتها
 وكيف انها السبب فى فصل ابنها عنها بعد كل هذا العمر
وتشعرها انه لم ينفصل عنها بل انضمت هى اليها
ولكن بحكمه وبدون ان تتدخل حماتها فى حياتهما
شكرا للموضوع مهم جدا ابو تربو​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أكتوبر 2010)

سور قال:


> والكنة ايضا يجب ان تراعى مشاعر حماتها
> وكيف انها السبب فى فصل ابنها عنها بعد كل هذا العمر
> وتشعرها انه لم ينفصل عنها بل انضمت هى اليها
> ولكن بحكمه وبدون ان تتدخل حماتها فى حياتهما
> شكرا للموضوع مهم جدا ابو تربو​



ربنا يخليكى تاسونى
أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## christianbible5 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي الك حبيبي...

الرب يبارك خدمتك...


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

> *لقد ذكر لنا الكتاب المقدس  عن علاقات حميمة جدا بين الكنة والحماة، وكان أكبر مثل لنا محبة نعمي لكنتها راعوث في سفر راعوث، حيث عاملتها بكل محبة ولطف وقادتها إلى الإيمان بالله بعد أن كانت راعوث من الأمم الذين يعبدون الأوثان. وكان هذا بفضل المحبة التي أظهرتها نعمة لكنتها. وقد باركها الله جدا لهذه المحبة الصادقة وعوض لها بأبناء من كنتها راعوث لكي تربيهم ويعزيها عن فقدان ولديها وزوجها.*



فى منتهى الروعه
شكرا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ميرسي الك حبيبي...
> 
> الرب يبارك خدمتك...


أشكرك أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> فى منتهى الروعه
> شكرا جدا جدا جدا


أشكرك أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة.


----------

